# Killing floor runtime error



## 0_o (May 3, 2009)

Everytime I try to run it I get this

Build KillingFloor_Build_[2009-02-09_10.82]

OS: Windows NT 6.0 (Build: 6001)
CPU: GenuineIntel PentiumPro-class processor @ 2332 MHz with 2047MB RAM
Video: NVIDIA GeForce 9800 GTX/9800 GTX+ (8208)

Assertion failed: Import.ClassName==NAME_Package [File:.\UnLinker.cpp] [Line: 528]

History: ULinkerLoad::VerifyImport <- ValidateImports <- ULinkerLoad::Verify <- ULinkerLoad::ULinkerLoad <- UObject::GetPackageLinker <- ULinkerLoad::VerifyImport <- ValidateImports <- ULinkerLoad::Verify <- ULinkerLoad::ULinkerLoad <- UObject::GetPackageLinker <- UObject::StaticLoadObject <- (Engine.LevelSummary KF-Farm.LevelSummary NULL) <- UCacheManager::ExportCacheMaps <- NewMaps <- UCacheManager::SaveNewPackages <- UCacheManager::InitCache <- UCacheManager::execInitCache <- (KFGUIController Package.KFGUIController @ Function XInterface.GUIController.InitializeController : 01BB) <- UObject::execClassContext <- (KFGUIController Package.KFGUIController @ Function XInterface.GUIController.InitializeController : 01BB) <- UObject:rocessEvent <- (KFGUIController Package.KFGUIController, Function XInterface.GUIController.InitializeController) <- UGameEngine::Init <- InitEngine <- FMallocWindows::Free <- FMallocWindows::Free


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

You say you are running Vista Ultimate under your username, so why would the error say that you have NT 6.0? Which operating system are you running the game with, because I don't think that the game is compatible with that old OS.


----------



## Mini Binladin (Sep 5, 2009)

i have the exact same problem.


----------



## Lord Sirian (Jan 14, 2007)

Hi there, firstly, he does have Vista, NT 6.0 is the number which represents it.

Windows 2000, Windows XP, Windows Server 2003, Windows Vista, Windows Home Server, Windows Server 2008 and Windows 7 are based upon the Windows NT system, although they are not branded as Windows NT. Windows 2000 was NT 5.0, XP was NT 5.1, etc. etc.

As for the problem, first try uninstalling the game with RevoUninstaller, restart your computer then re-install.

Additionally, try all of these steps.


----------

